# WootWoots comics



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I have some 40k comics going on (+ a comic about a guy that has been bit by a radioactive lemon and becomes "Lemon Man"). Some may recognice these from WarSeer. One of them did i make just some minutes ago. Enjoy!

View attachment 9033
This one tells itself. A GK reading 'The Nemesis Force'. Pretty simple.

View attachment 9034
I think this one was very funny. Not my maximum skill, though!

These two is about a guardsman i call "Private Pal". He does a lot of stupid stuff, and even when you think he is going to die, he's not!

View attachment 9035
On WarSeer i got pretty good response on this one, hope you like it!

View attachment 9036
Made this for some odd reason. I wanted to make a joke out of Ultramarines and at the same time make something that didn't make sense. I can't seem to imagine why the Chap are so happy about incinerating heretics!

I want you guys to figure out the rest of the story, and his tale better be long!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Great cartooning!  They made me laugh, +rep


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Just as planned... First step on my rep hunt...


----------

